# trapping Season



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is anyone ready and waiting for the season to open? Will these gas prices 
change your plans? Just want to see what other people are thinking. 
280


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm ready to try to get me some ****....and maybe an occasion bobcat, coyote or fox! 

No need to worry for gad for me....I just cross the river behind my house and set some **** traps back there. But I will put some out of town because I'm going for 40 ***** this year.

My dad on the other hand....he drives 5 hours about ever 3 days to check his traps so I'm sure he will be pissin and moanin.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

All dyed, waxed and ready to go. I won't be driving around as much thats for sure. Probably have to stick within 5 miles and concentrate my line more. I'll have alot more double, triple and quadruple sets. Good luck.


----------



## TRAPPER4582 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm all ready to hit it hard. I'v gottan permission on to trap on some awsome coyote land and i'm pumped. The gas prices have me worried but I'm not going to slow down any. I'm going to gamble that the high gas prices will keep the fur harvest low which will hopefully raise some prices on fur. I have 300 + legholds to set and I'm going to set them. I love going full throttle. I think I would feel empty inside if I didnt. Trapping is something that burns deep inside of me. You guys that love to trap know exactly what I mean. I may lose my butt this year because of the gas prices, but I'm going to have fun doing it!!!

:rock: Good luck boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

is anyone going to use the break away snares as Missouri now will let you use them above ground but you must go to a school first I would like to hear from anyone who has used them and how they got along 280


----------

